# My insurance was rejected ?



## weston (Jun 30, 2001)

I got a phone call today (everyone might know this except me ) there is a national data base for vehicles available to the police, insurance, companies & DVLA etc ... so when i sent in my cheque the insurance company checks the data base .... O.k. we live in a high tech society but what happens if they the computer doesn't return the correct vehicle details ? 

I / you get rejected my registration number brings up the details of the wrong vehicle. 

I always wondered about those flashing speed cameras & why i always got away with it.

Has anyone else had problems ?

Weston


----------



## weston (Jun 30, 2001)

I've got a personal number plate so its a DVLA **** up because the registration should show the details of my car ie Nissan skyline etc... but because the insurance company uses the data base to verify my details & the details don't correspond with a skyline etc ... my insurance company has rejected my insurance renewal & blames the data base. 

But I do have all the documents V5, Mot, last years insurance all showing my registration number.

Its not a big deal I'll be on the phone to Swansea tomorrow ( a bit of fun ) there is only 2 way to do anything my way & the hard way.......


----------



## Bruce (Jul 2, 2001)

Boy your are Lucky Weston you can get away with anything your like and that little old lady in Fleet gets all the tickets I would leve well alone 

Bet Tesco will insure you and for less the only problem may be they need a tracker fitted !!


----------



## weston (Jun 30, 2001)

*My luck*

The DVLA & Norwich Union blame each other for the problem but its now sorted out. Last year I paid £880 its only £1195 this year but that was the best quote I could find. No tracker & only 6 points.

So I'm waiting for the pictures in the post.

Weston


----------



## Phil (Sep 3, 2001)

6 Points? - I am down to three now!!!!!
TS10 - Red light - seems to add quite a bit

Anybody know how old a ban has to be so as not to declare it when asking for quote???


----------



## weston (Jun 30, 2001)

After 14 years without a point 2 lots of 3 points One a cop hiding under a rock OK I should keep to the limit The second an SP 30 you would have thought at that speed I'd see the bloody camera ops sorry I wasn't doing that speed. Who could believe it the only 2 times I speed & I get caught.

I don't know about general bans but I did have a DR10 which I had to declare for 10 years.

Weston


----------



## Bruce (Jul 2, 2001)

Me thinks the Insurance company asks any points or bans in the Last XX years so if they fall out side that time you don't tell if they do you have to come clean 

That's life 

But a little Bird told me if there not on your licence they never were there


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Phil,

What were you banned for? Was it for driving a Vectra?  

Have you had a quote yet for the 33?

Peter.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Or just even owning one


----------



## Phil (Sep 3, 2001)

Ladies - 

I would love to say that I got banned on my stan stephens RD400
Even my home-brew 350LC
Even my brothers tuned ZX12
But no!
I know I'm gonna get shit for this, but I have to be honest
It was on a tuned


Suzuki..........




No, I can't............



Oh go on..............

Suzuki....................

Wait for it................


ZR50........................!!!!!

If you want to know the spec of the ZR50 - just ask - mod list makes Henry's car look like a mild tinkering!!!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*bad boy*

who was a bad boy then


----------



## Phil (Sep 3, 2001)

Ahh - that will be me then!

33V is only GSi +£400 = £1300 (bargain)
Vectra does 148mph (Top Gear) - when it kicked the ass off the mondeo ST200 - Best I had was 140 racing my ex-girlfriend - felt wobbly in rain - found out later fronts were down to steel belts - mate at main dealers got big steel splinter in hand (ohh how we laughed)

ZR50 - Motor racing on the higway, failure to yield, construction and use (had max design speed 30mph stamped on headstock, got chased at 75mph) - you should have seen the coppers face!! - - , fraud and deception (insurance, licence, MOT) - I don't know how much u know about bikes but after tuning I had to lose 10 teeth on rear and add 2 up front - kept collapsing cush drives - bent swingarm (had to get box-section one) - have pics if interested

Thinks - Should have gone to school instead of porting 2 strokes - Aww sod it I had fun - used to love kicking the ass off my mates 125LC - I think he cried at one point


----------



## Calv GTSt (Jun 30, 2002)

Easy Rider!
ZR50, My mate had one of those. That has to be the worst moped ever, I thought my mate had the only ZR50 made. 

Obviously others, Love to see pics though!

I had a DT50MX with big bore kit, touched 65 behind the school bus, actually had a power band! but kept nipping up on me, eventually had to go back to 49cc 



Calv


----------



## Draxx (Mar 24, 2002)

Best 50 by far was the MTX Honda, got mine big bored and cogged and got 75 out of it on the flat, untill I ramed it through the passenger window of a volvo estate.......owwww!

was the ZR50 the custom jobbie???

Si


----------



## Calv GTSt (Jun 30, 2002)

Yes Si
It was the custom one. You had a MTX then, a mate had one, with the PRO-Link suspension. I got knocked off at 30mph on my DT but it survived with bent handle bars, It still hurt though 

Calv


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

How on Earth do you make a ZR50 that fast? Was it still 50cc?


----------

